# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Mr.bull & mrs. bull

## aquaplayer

*male*

*female*


*Warning - the following images may be disturbing to some viewers. Discretion is advised*

eating *Rana tigrina*

----------


## Ebony

:Frog Surprise: Never seen a frog eat another frog before :Frown: . Mr & Mrs bull are huge.

----------


## Skulldroog

Whoa! Where do you find frogs of this size? Massive! 

Great photos.

----------


## jjmorton13

Are you feeding wild-caught animals to your frogs?  Or are your feeders captive bred and just making for an expensive meal?  Are you not worried about parasites?

----------


## aquaplayer

> Are you feeding wild-caught animals to your frogs? Or are your feeders captive bred and just making for an expensive meal? Are you not worried about parasites?


 ha.....it's not w.c frog,this frog is c.b.it's for people to eat and easy to buy it in the market/supermarket.i believe the bull frog needs the diverse of food. i think just the dry/prepared food may be no parasites.

----------


## jjmorton13

A varied diet is always good.  What can be better nutritionally than an amphibian for another amphibian!  There are no places where I am, that I am aware of, that I can buy C.B. frogs for anything but the pet trade.  Looks like your male appreciates the food.  He's huge!

----------


## Paul Rust

> Never seen a frog eat another frog before.


*Let me go on record as being completely against this practice. If other frogs are the only food you can find than so be it. Otherwise there are too many other food sources available to resort to this. I am sure you mean no malice with this post and your animals are quite beautiful, I just didn't want my silence to be misconstrued as approval. People here love frogs and seeing them harmed can be a problem for them.
*

----------


## Jace

I agree with Paul on this, I have to admit.  I realize that in the wild frogs eat other frogs, but I would never think to feed one to my captive African Bullfrog.  Both my males have reached nice sizes without having to feed them frogs.  Your frogs do look impressive, but it was rather disturbing to see such pictures.

----------


## ragnew

GREAT shots! Mr. Bull looks incredible. How big is he, and how long have you had him? I'm not too bothered by the Frog eat Frog pictures in all honesty. I mean, we were all warned and I'm sure we've seen pics of them eating much worse. I remember people feeding there frogs Savannah Monitors, Ball Pythons and Leopard Geckos on another site that I use to inhabit. Now that was something that was uncalled for in my eyes.

----------


## jjmorton13

Paul and Jace, I understand your concerns.  I suppose its along the same lines as posting pictures of your frog or snake eating mice on an "I love rodents" website.  It is far more disturbing to me to watch videos online of people feeding live mice that fight back ferociously.  No offense was meant on my part, and I'm sure the same goes for aquaplayer.

----------


## Paul Rust

> I remember people feeding there frogs Savannah Monitors, Ball Pythons and Leopard Geckos on another site that I use to inhabit. Now that was something that was uncalled for in my eyes.


* I don't care if you feed your frogs Savannah Monitors, Ball Pythons and Leopard Geckos, I'm also not not on an "I love reptiles site showing it" or defending it which apparently would bother you. It might not bother you to see a frog killed like this but it does bother others and thier opinions also matter, especially on a FROG forum.*

----------


## Paul Rust

> Paul and Jace, I understand your concerns. I suppose its along the same lines as posting pictures of your frog or snake eating mice on an "I love rodents" website. It is far more disturbing to me to watch videos online of people feeding live mice that fight back ferociously. No offense was meant on my part, and I'm sure the same goes for aquaplayer.


* Thanks for the reply, I didn't think that any harm was meant. I appreciate you seeing the side of people who come here because they care for frogs.* :Smile:

----------


## ragnew

> * I don't care if you feed your frogs Savannah Monitors, Ball Pythons and Leopard Geckos, I'm also not not on an "I love reptiles site showing it" or defending it which apparently would bother you. It might not bother you to see a frog killed like this but it does bother others and thier opinions also matter, especially on a FROG forum.*


I've never once fed any of my frogs the animals that I mentioned. As I said, they were items that were fed by other members of another forum that I was once part of. And I believe 100% of it was done for shock factor. Which is pretty bad in my eyes. I was merely stating that I (myself) didn't take offense to the Pyxie eating the other frog as that appears to be pretty natural to me. I was also pointing out the fact that we were all blatantly warned about the feeding pics (complete with the feeders scientific name) prior to even looking at said pics.

I understand where you're coming from though, and respect it as well. Some people are a bit more sensitve to this type of thing then others.

----------


## Paul Rust

> I've never once fed any of my frogs the animals that I mentioned. As I said, they were items that were fed by other members of another forum that I was once part of. And I believe 100% of it was done for shock factor. Which is pretty bad in my eyes. I was merely stating that I (myself) didn't take offense to the Pyxie eating the other frog as that appears to be pretty natural to me. I was also pointing out the fact that we were all blatantly warned about the feeding pics (complete with the feeders scientific name) prior to even looking at said pics.
> 
> I understand where you're coming from though, and respect it as well. Some people are a bit more sensitve to this type of thing then others.


* No worries, thanks for responding back. I am one of those that is probably a little too sensitive and merely wanted my opinion out there with the rest. I know it happens and is natural, I just hope we don't see any more of it.*  :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Im with Paul on this one. Not something enjoyed seeing and I feel in captivity this is not necessary, Now there is a warning up on the thread, its' up to the viewer. I wouldn't like to see this become a regular sighting on this forum though.

----------


## ragnew

> * No worries, thanks for responding back. I am one of those that is probably a little too sensitive and merely wanted my opinion out there with the rest. I know it happens and is natural, I just hope we don't see any more of it.*


Cool beans Paul! I just want to make sure I didn't come off as a pompous **** heh. Such wasn't my intentions. I also don't want anyone to think that I was trying to generalize my opinion on such content like it was the entire forum. I was more or less just saying I wasn't offended by it.

But I can completely and totally understand where you're coming from! Some people just don't dig seeing that kind of stuff. And that is something to be respected. :-)

----------


## Paul Rust

> Cool beans Paul! I just want to make sure I didn't come off as a pompous **** heh. Such wasn't my intentions.


 *I didn't feel you came off that way at all. Just an opposing opinion but certainly not combative.*

----------


## aquaplayer

If I post i feed mice to my african bullfrog. I think there are people(rats lover) who say that I am cruel.....! 
anyone can tell me what of the foods suitable for my frog?
Frog eat frog is normal in wild, No need to change them.
African bullfrog and human is carnivorous. don't forget it.
If you look at pictures, you feel uncomfortable, it is normal.
Unless you are a vegetarian, or you is this not killing animals to eat each day!
This is the food chain!
If you think my answer was not happy, I am sorry

----------


## Kurt

Rats and mice are not good items to feed your frogs. They are ok occasionally, but not as a staple part of their diet. Also humans aren't carnivorous, we are omnivorous, meaning we eat both plant and animal matter.

We all know that frogs will eat other frogs, including members of their species, but most frog keepers are uneasy with this reality. It's kind of like feeding puppies to wolves. Most people would freak out over that. So hopefully you can understand the reaction your pictures generated. Despite this reaction John and I decided not to remove these pictures, as we believe there was no malice behind their posting.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Despite this reaction John and I decided not to remove these pictures, as we believe there was no malice behind their posting.


*Either myself or Ebony could have deleted your post as soon as we saw it, but we didn't believe it was meant in bad taste so we handed it over to Kurt and John who felt the same. No one here is against you and you don't need to defend yourself at all, you did nothing wrong. People are just expressing their opinions and hope you can see their side also. Like I said, your ABFs are absolutely georgeous and I hope to see more posts from you.*

----------


## John Clare

These are interesting photos aren't they?  I was driving through the southeastern US when I received a concerned phone call from Kurt who wanted a second opinion on what to do about these photos.  Personally I wouldn't feed a frog to another frog, but that is somewhat because I would be afraid that parasites and/or diseases would be transferred from one to the other.  However I do find it all fascinating.  I saw the photos that Ragnew is talking about and while I too was shocked, they were amazing photos.  Isn't it amazing that a frog like this exists that could eat such large prey?  Especially when the prey can defend itself.  When we think of frogs, this really is the last kind of frog that springs to mind.

Still, for the majority of pet owners, images like this are difficult to understand, and often these photos are posted for shock value.  It's true to say that we have no need to resort to this kind of food for our pets.  Keep in mind though that a lot of African Bullfrog owners become interested in the species because they see it as a "bad ***" frog, to use the vernacular.  Images of a frog eating a snake just reinforce this idea.

----------


## Paul Rust

*Well said John. Thanks for adding some class to this thread.*

----------


## Eel Noob

Very nice frogs and pictures :Big Applause: 

I'm still searching for a male myself.

----------

